
Show HN: Get anonymous feedback from your colleagues - ali_ibrahim
Hi everyone,<p>We have developed a platform to help tech professionals solicit anonymous feedback from colleagues and discover tech content relevant to their skills. Check us out at www.pleasantfish.com<p>We&#x27;ll be super happy if you find it useful!
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Colleagues as in co-workers? How anonymous could that possibly be?

~~~
ali_ibrahim
Yes! By colleagues we assume both former and current workers. We try with
three things:

1\. Allowing coworkers to write anonymous private message to the user.

2\. Asking user feedback though rating system on their technical skills. Rate
users as beginner, intermediate, expert and advanced.

3\. 4 simple questionnaires with 7 multiple choice questions in each to get
reviewed on their qualities. These questionnaires review users on their
professionalism, collaboration, leadership and interpersonal skills.

The collected data from Point 2 and 3 above is then aggregated based on the
colleague relationship (current has more weightage then former coworkers) and
presented to the user in an easy to understand graphical format which
basically identifies their strengths and weaknesses. In the whole, user
identity who rated is not revealed in any step, we just tell user that he has
been rated by one his coworkers in one of the companies he has worked and
listed on his profile.

On top of that on each quality and skills, we have assembled list of articles
curated from top sources so that user can improve these skills. He can also
subscribe to other skills he is interested in learning and they are made
available to him in his personalized feed.

Hope that helps!

